# Maddy ate a lolly stick...



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never had a dog that will pick up anything, so I've never been in this situation before. Maddy, my greyhound, picked up a wooden ice cream lolly stick off the ground about 20 minutes ago whilst we were out walking. She'd picked it up, then swallowed it so quickly I couldn't get it off her, so she now has one somewhere in her system. What do I do? It wasn't sharped edged, so I suppose thats one good thing. Should I just give it time and hope it comes out the other end, or what? My Dad said it would pass, but I want to know what you guys think.

My vet is an hour and a half away, so getting her there isn't easy, but if it was REALLY neccessary, we can. The vet is here tomorrow morning though if it can wait. Like I said, its never happened to me before, so I don't know! Tell you one thing, having such a young dog (she's 2, compared to my past adoptee's who have always been 5+ yrs) has made me realise, I never want a puppy LOL. :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

If it was me i would speak to the vet

I hope shes ok


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

If it was me i'd wait,although i can't say i wouldn't be worried.

My dogs have eaten a few lolly sticks in the past but have always crunched them up first.I guess us dog owners always think the worst and nine times out of ten alls ok.It's amazing what they can eat with no effects and to be honest i'm not sure what a vet would do as it seems a bit extreme to x ray her just in case.
Good luck.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> If it was me i'd wait,although i can't say i wouldn't be worried.
> 
> My dogs have eaten a few lolly sticks in the past but have always crunched them up first.I guess us dog owners always think the worst and nine times out of ten alls ok.It's amazing what they can eat with no effects and to be honest i'm not sure what a vet would do as it seems a bit extreme to x ray her just in case.
> Good luck.


Thanks. For an x-ray we would have to go even further, about 2 1/2 hours at least. So hopefully not.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dixie swallowed a lolly stick a few months ago! My son had enough of his lolly and just gave it to her. She swallowed it in one1

I would nip down to the vet's for a check, ine gave Dixie some white liquid to help her stomach. Said she will digest it if its wooden, as she occasionally chews sticks etc.

She was fine  But vet said if she stopped eating or toileting, or was acting any different to take her back in.

x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a relief, thanks! Good to hear Dixie isd ok


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

my dog swallows lolly sticks and pegs on a regular basis and he is fine! obviuosly i wouldn't recommend it though!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I wouldn't know what to suggest.

The other day, without anyone knowing, Bailey swallowed a plastic bottle top off a fruit shoot bottle. We only know he swallowed it, cos when we woke up the next morning, he'd been sick and it was there.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thankfully, she just pooped it out  all intact, exactly as it had gone in. Phew!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats really good to hear


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh ,what a relief,you can stop poo watching now


----------

